# Just saw this about windjammer from the Travel Agent side...



## Sandy VDH (Oct 2, 2007)

I am sure it will also have a timeshare ramification...

"Windjammer Barefoot Cruises Cancels Sailings


Windjammer Barefoot Cruises announced on a message through its phone reservation line that it has cancelled all cruises scheduled to sail the week of Sept. 29, 2007 for the Legacy, Polynesia and Yankee Clipper. Windjammer has not announced a refund policy regarding the cancelled sailings and has not responded to ASTA's attempts to obtain more information. 

Although Windjammer has not announced that it will file for bankruptcy protection, customers who made payments for a cancelled Windjammer cruise by credit card should immediately contact their credit card company to dispute the charge. "

Isn't there a few TUG members who own here.


----------



## SciTchr (Oct 2, 2007)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Isn't there a few TUG members who own here.



Are you thinking of Tradewinds Cruise Club? You can buy weeks with them. As far as I know, Windjammer is a cruise line. I have been reading that they were having problems. Does not sound good.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 2, 2007)

I own Tradewinds, there is not issue with them, they are NOT what I am talking about here.

There were some timeshares sold on Windjammer, yes the same Windjammer that operates a small tall sailing vessel cruise line.

I can think of at least Perry M as an owner, but I could be mistaken.  There were also a few other owners.

I am not confused about this. It is Windjammer.  Sorry, but that is how rumors get started.


----------



## Bootser (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to own at the Windjammer Landing until about a year ago. Windjammer Landing did have a way to trade for some type of barefoor cruise, either Tradewinds or Windjammer cruises.
But Windjammer is owned by Festiva Resorts. I do not believe it has anything to do with Windjammer Cruises. The Atrium now offers some sort of trade or exchange into a barefoot cruise through Festiva as well, since they were bought by Festiva.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 3, 2007)

Festiva owns Festiva Sailing vacation.  I am not sure but I think that was previously called Elite Island Yachts.

Are there NO Windjammer Barefoot Cruises owners who can weigh in?


----------



## philemer (Oct 10, 2007)

http://blogs.usatoday.com/cruiselog/  Windjammer Barefoot Cruises in deep do-do. They do vow to sail again.
http://windjammer.com/


----------



## JoyceFNP (Oct 12, 2007)

:whoopie:  WIndjammer did sell timeshares, but it never happened.  There are a lot of people who spent a lot of money who are pretty mad.  
Tradewinds is doing fine, thank you.  In fact I got an email yesterday, they are doing an experimental cruise off of Brazil in May.


----------

